# Fly fishing with a trolling motor



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup, I do this and have an XI5. So i can spot lock whenever or just go slow as I want to also. Just remember the prop is always turning. Only had one time where I wasn't paying attention and the Trolling motor wrapped my line up in seconds, surprised me throw that it never cut it, turned engine off and unwrapped and went back to fishing. I use a foot pedal also so hands are always free.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've never fished with a TM while it was deployed, but a damp towel thrown over it is really helpful if you don't have a stripping basket and it's stowed on the front deck.


----------



## SEfish (10 mo ago)

ibefisherman said:


> Yup, I do this and have an XI5. So i can spot lock whenever or just go slow as I want to also. Just remember the prop is always turning. Only had one time where I wasn't paying attention and the Trolling motor wrapped my line up in seconds, surprised me throw that it never cut it, turned engine off and unwrapped and went back to fishing. I use a foot pedal also so hands are always free.


Thanks, for the input. Was your casting platform at the front of the bow or on top of the front hatch (if you had one).


----------



## SEfish (10 mo ago)

bryson said:


> I've never fished with a TM while it was deployed, but a damp towel thrown over it is really helpful if you don't have a stripping basket and it's stowed on the front deck.


Yes, that's definitely the plan for when it's not deployed. Going to make a makeshift fly line mat (copying carbon marine's design), which will hopefully help some as well.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

SEfish said:


> Thanks, for the input. Was your casting platform at the front of the bow or on top of the front hatch (if you had one).


No casting platform. Having the spot lock also allowed me to cast from anywhere on boat that i wanted to.


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

It impedes a little bit the pros absolutely out weigh the cons in my opinion.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

When fly fishing solo I use a bow mounted TM and stand on the poling platform quite frequently.

If I have a fishing partner, I usually pole. When poling a wet towel draped over the motor works OK. When fish get crazy, I try to maneuver the boat so the angler can fight the fish on the opposite side of the bow from where the TM is mounted.


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

They’re great if you actually have enough water for them to operate. They take much more water than most skiffs draft and you have to be very careful while it’s running and you’re casting. I’ve seen lines get destroyed and even rods break due to line getting caught in the trolling motor. In my neck of the woods I’m usually too shallow to use it and not cavitation or hit bottom. Both of those things scare fish. Hitting bottom is worse than cavitation though.


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

Back in the 80's I would fly fish tarpon by myself with 2 transom mounted troll motors with separate on/off foot controlled switches. Hit the left switch the boat would turn left, hit them both at the same time you haul ass forward .. You get the picture. I caught a lot of tarpon by myself on fly


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I use trolling motor only when I’m by myself and only run it when moving around. When casting it’s off to avoid a fly line mishap. Otherwise if it’s two going the trolling motor comes off and only push pole goes. Seems to work out alright. I also have a carbon marine line mat that helps keep the line on the deck instead of over the side to get caught on something. A towel works pretty good also.


----------



## dpm3 (Sep 22, 2018)

SEfish said:


> Curious if anyone has input on casting a fly rod while a trolling motor is deployed. I do a lot of fly fishing on my own and am considering adding a TM to the bow of my skiff. (I currently have a casting platform at the front of the bow - not on the bow hatch).
> 
> It seems like it might impede casting/retrieving while deployed (and even while it's not deployed). Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


I strictly fly fish with a trolling motor as I am using an aluminum bay boat as opposed to a skiff. I don't find I have many issues, but my casting platform is setup so that I have enough room for a stripping bucket between me and the trolling motor. I don't find the motor impedes stripping.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

When I fish alone I use the TM and/or pole. With a partner I will also use both....with and without the casting platform...TM is not an issue, but the BT micro has a pretty large front deck comparatively


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Get a removable mount and if you’re right handed have it mounted on the right side of the bow. Left handed vise versa. That way when you strip line it’s on the opposite side of the bow as the trolling motor.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

I use one with a removable mount so if I'm going with someone I can leave it at home. I use a pop up leaf basket to strip into. Once you get used to it being there its no problem. I do primarily use it to position myself so that the wind will blow me across a stretch I want to fish. I'll use the power pole to stake down in a promising looking run for awhile. I do think the TM will spook fish in skinny water, especially when making any change to its status...if it is on, leave it on if you can when you see a fish.


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Ipilot was an absolute game changer for me when solo fishing.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I use it all the time fishing in deeper water than I want to pole, feeling lazy or by myself. you get used to it fast. that being said I thought I caught the biggest Striper of my life for about 5 seconds using a depth charge line and getting deep. Destroyed the line and broke an 8 wt. NTI by the time I could turn off the TM. You usually only make that mistake once 😂


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

TR. said:


> I use it all the time fishing in deeper water than I want to pole, feeling lazy or by myself. you get used to it fast. that being said I thought I caught the biggest Striper of my life for about 5 seconds using a depth charge line and getting deep. Destroyed the line and broke an 8 wt. NTI by the time I could turn off the TM. You usually only make that mistake once 😂


I use my minn kota when I’m solo fly fishing for tarpon and permit oceanside in the Keys. Spot lock works fine cuz it is usually running very slow. Most fish don’t spook from the trolling motor noise.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

I fish solo 75% of the time and still pole. I’m very anti trolling motor but they do have a time and place in deep water and fast current. I would either mount it on the stern or use a bucket to avoid destroying a line. That being said I don’t own a trolling motor and will avoid situations that would require one.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

2 things..
-One of those laundry bags (sorta like a dive bag but larger) that have holes all in it is a great addition to put the trolling motor "into" the bag...it will 100% keep fly line not catching.
-Have your TM mounted in the "guide" position and not on the front of your boat.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@SEfish 
I'm solo 90% of the time and fly 100%. I agree with what most everyone has offered up. It's well worth the $$$ once you learn how to use it for your style of fishing. I have my MK bow-mounted and aligned with the starboard tow rail when stowed. There is still plenty of room on the deck and it very rarely gets in the way. I don't have a casting platform so I don't know how that might complicate the issue. 
I will say that the spot lock and navigation features are priceless when you are solo and it will pull my old heavy Hewes skiff into the mud till she bottoms out no problem. I've only caught the line in the prop once and that was on me. With a floating line and some paying attention, it's never really an issue. As a matter of fact, the TM makes it so easy to keep the boat in the orientation that you want that having to retrieve your line at the 12 o'clock position where it can get caught in the blades almost never happens. I'm right-handed and the motor deploys just to the port side of the centerline bow. I strip onto the deck or into the cockpit when fishing (starboard side). If the shot is on the port side I make the backcast. No problem with line management on the deck and if the motor is running and the line does hit the water it goes back long the starboard side away from the TM blades 

The only problems that I find with it are that the control head and coiled wire on top of the shaft can get in the way occasionally when in skinny water and the shaft is up high. A shorter shaft would be nice but it's not that big of a deal really.
The other annoyance is that when you are fishing in skinny water and you move off the bow the blades can splash and bust a spot so I am constantly reaching down and adjusting the depth. I should have gone for a unit that allows you to adjust the depth from the remote.

I'm considering the foot pedals as well. The remote hanging from my side always seemed to grab the line. Now I hang it from my back belt loop, which keeps it from grabbing things but is a PiTA when driving. Still worth every penny.....go for it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep I have more issues with getting line in the remote lanyard than in the TM. I did not have a TM for many years but broke down and installed one since I couldn't fish worth a damn polling/fishing by myself nearly 100% of the time. I'm pretty anal about line management so I'd rate issues a 1 out of 5 with the TM causing fly line management issues. First world problem for sure.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep, many problems are solved with good line management habits. 

@ibefisherman, what do think are the pro & cons of fly fishing with a foot pedal? 
Do you have a pedal well on your deck?
What are the line mamanegement isses?


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

I usually cast from the casting platform with a stripping bucket in front of me on the platform. iPilot and spotlock. It takes some getting used to but with time it becomes second nature.

I use the larger stripping bucket from Carbon Marine that is adjustable. With the large opening, line management is quite easy, but it does limit your space on the platform depending on how large the casting platform is. 

Another great line management tool for solo trolling use is the Ahrex Flexistripper. I find that securing it to your thigh makes for a more natural stripping position and it performs quite well without the added space and cost of a stripping bucket. Takes some getting used to, but I always keep one on the boat in case I forget the basket.


----------



## chad1616 (Jul 23, 2015)

Im solo 99% chasing tarpon. I get way out in front of them and shut it down. This is an old shot , but I actually run tm a little deeper but im always in in 3-8’ of water. So the head is almost level with platform . I don’t even bother bringing the push pole anymore.


----------



## JWT53 (Dec 7, 2021)

I fly fish by myself most of the time. casting at the mangroves for snook & reds in the north end of charlotte harbor. The bow mounted TM is the way to go. i don’t put the casting platform on very often. I feel like I can get the fly further under the mangroves if I’m standing on the deck. But it works either way. The “anchor” lock is awesome, activate it on a big fish and he won’t pull you into the bushes. Buy one, you’ll love it.


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

Ditto on the damp towel.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

One of these, clipped to your belt.

there is no better solution. I’ve tried them all.









Amazon.com: Household Essentials 2026 Pop-Up Collapsible Mesh Laundry Hamper | Black : Home & Kitchen


Buy Household Essentials 2026 Pop-Up Collapsible Mesh Laundry Hamper | Black: Outdoor Trash Cans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Ditto to clamfoot.

Strip into your boat and I will typically water load the line for another cast before it floats into the prop.
I have had spinning outfits get caught more often and usually by my friends, not me.

Not a big deal if it does get caught but be ready to set the tip of a pushpole or chuck a light anchor if it does get caught, stops spinning, and your in a dicey current heading into rocky structure: Don’t ask me how I know.

If my line gets caught, it is usually the tippet or leader and it will be toast but the fly line will stretch back fine. Pull the prop and use a sharp knife to cut the wrapped leader away and it will run like new.

Also that said, i am more often casting at structure off the sides with a current going parallel and rarely cast straight off the bow.

if you solo fish they are well worth it IMO.

That said and others have mentioned I think they spook fish in skinny water (<3 ft) above about 2.5 setting on a MK riptide so running to spot and floating through areas ends up being more productive for me.

Using spot lock in deeper small
Width channels is amazing especially with cross winds that want to push you towards shore quicker than you can cast and land a fish. 

Consider using a small 12 volt gel battery(Ies) to save weight but realize you lose some run time.

Have fun and good luck with it.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This has always been a sore subject in my mind. 

I don’t know what to tell ya about the logistics of mixing the two other than plan old common sense. Probably, Like mixing orange juice and milk.

Now, as far as fishing is concerned… Tarpon fishing the ocean side from Miami to key west with a trolling motor is just stupid. Really poor etiquette. Absolutely, absurd. Fish may be happy when they come to you but all will be screwed for every boat behind you. Pisses the fish off big time. They speed up, swim deep and every body quietly polling gets hamboned. 
Same goes for the large open bays in the interior of the glades. And flamingo. No place for trolling motors tarpon fishing there either. Solo lock, spot lock, hand held, spot free, extra silent, doesn’t make a difference. All bad! Hope this helps.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I think if you’re running solo and not using a trolling motor, you’re just a glutton for punishment. Cool thing with the new remote control systems is that you can operate the tm while sighting on the platform. Best of both worlds really. Once you get the hang of motor management you’ll quickly learn to be stealthy at it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a trolling motor myself. I have been a big advocate against them, but fishing with my buddy in his bay boat for tarpon regularly has shown me the advantages of having one. When the wind kicks up, or the tide rolls in faster and higher than expected, you can continue fishing instead of calling it a day, or trying to run for shelter from the wind, or find shallower water.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Deep edges and deep flats or creeks or heavy current where a push pole can not be used are the only places where trolling motors should be used. When used in shallow water trolling motors push fish that the angler does not see or aware of. I push fish at times with a dead quiet skiff and push pole in two or three feet of water. Don't be lazy..Structure snook are the best application.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This has always been a sore subject in my mind.
> 
> I don’t know what to tell ya about the logistics of mixing the two other than plan old common sense. Probably, Like mixing orange juice and milk.
> 
> ...


I'm not a tarpon-focused fisherman but I can relate to Capt Eli's position and Chad's application as well.
The problem is rarely the technology, it's the person using or misusing it.

I use my TM to get me 90% of the way there while other less polite folks just pump up their jack plate and run full throttle 3/4 of a mile deep into the NMZ where I just spent 30 min trying to sneak into. In that particular situation, the technology of a 62gr FMJ traveling at a high rate of speed into the engine block would certainly improve my chances and teach that poor misguided soul a very valuable life lesson but others might consider that a wreckless misapplication of the technology.
.
Personally, I have a sore spot with jack plates. I don't get the logic of having to run an outboard full throttle in 12 inches of water or doing "holeshots" even if the bottom is mud. IMHO it's just not necessary but some guys in TX swear that it is. I don't fish in TX so WTH do I know.

I guess when it comes down to it the standard rules of life apply.
Rule #1 - Make a conscious effort not to be an a$$hole even if it benefits you. (I.e. don't use your TM in a way that bones other guys, don't run your outboard in the NMZ, and don't shoot outboard motors)
Rule #2 - Look around and be considerate of others. You might be making a mistake and not even be aware. Once you become aware see rule #1.
Rule #3 - Orange creamsicles are delicious!!!!!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This has always been a sore subject in my mind.
> 
> I don’t know what to tell ya about the logistics of mixing the two other than plan old common sense. Probably, Like mixing orange juice and milk.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. In certain situations a trolling motor is a game changer when used properly. For tarpon, I make sure to use only in areas where I can’t see any other skiffs out of courtesy. 

To think that tarpon aren’t already freaked out by a line of 10+ skiffs with people waiving 9ft sticks with 50ft of flying string is hilarious 😂


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> To think that tarpon aren’t already freaked out by a line of


*Boca Grande*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clamfoot said:


> I'm not a tarpon-focused fisherman but I can relate to Capt Eli's position and Chad's application as well.
> The problem is rarely the technology, it's the person using or misusing it.
> 
> I use my TM to get me 90% of the way there while other less polite folks just pump up their jack plate and run full throttle 3/4 of a mile deep into the NMZ where I just spent 30 min trying to sneak into. In that particular situation, the technology of a 62gr FMJ traveling at a high rate of speed into the engine block would certainly improve my chances and teach that poor misguided soul a very valuable life lesson but others might consider that a wreckless misapplication of the technology.
> ...


“Personally, I have a sore spot with jack plates. I don't get the logic of having to run an outboard full throttle in 12 inches of water or doing "holeshots" even if the bottom is mud. IMHO it's just not necessary but some guys in TX swear that it is. I don't fish in TX so WTH do I know.”

Most places on the middle Texas coast to the southern tip of Texas have a lot more areas that you couldn’t fish without the capability of running in less than 6-8” and you sure couldn’t pole or even troll to by dark even if you started at daylight. Not all bodies of water are the same. We don’t have deep channels everywhere with easy access to a flat nearby.
The guys without jackplates or tunnels that have most of their prop hanging below the hull tear up more bottom, seagrass, water pumps, props and lower units than anyone just look at their skegs worn down to a nub...they’ll still swear they don’t need a tunnel but their skeg tells a different story. If there wasn’t a need for them they would not exist and be so popular. There’s something to enlighten you. To each his own though!

A majority of this purple line is shallow. Get on Google Earth and zoom in and look around. Lots of these flats are miles wide and many many miles long with no channels for miles. You aren’t poling or trolling that far in one day and especially not getting back against the wind. There are lots of areas not highlighted that are the same.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> “Personally, I have a sore spot with jack plates. I don't get the logic of having to run an outboard full throttle in 12 inches of water or doing "holeshots" even if the bottom is mud. IMHO it's just not necessary but some guys in TX swear that it is. I don't fish in TX so WTH do I know.”
> 
> Most places on the middle Texas coast to the southern tip of Texas have a lot more areas that you couldn’t fish without the capability of running in less than 6-8” and you sure couldn’t pole or even troll to by dark even if you started at daylight. Not all bodies of water are the same. We don’t have deep channels everywhere with easy access to a flat nearby.
> The guys without jackplates or tunnels that have most of their prop hanging below the hull tear up more bottom, seagrass, water pumps, props and lower units than anyone just look at their skegs worn down to a nub...they’ll still swear they don’t need a tunnel but their skeg tells a different story. If there wasn’t a need for them they would not exist and be so popular. There’s something to enlighten you. To each his own though!
> ...


Daaaaamn……. Y’all need some global warming over there!!🤣😂🤣


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow, I bet some of you guys are loads of fun at a bbq....jeez...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> Wow, I bet some of you guys are loads of fun at a bbq....jeez...


Are we at a bbq?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are we at a bbq?


No, but I can't imagine few of these guys with all the "rules" of when to use a TM, and when not to being much fun at a bbq....some seem a little stuffy and uptight.
It's fishing, should be fun, I can't pole all day and if a few fish get spooked by a TM who cares...bad day fishin is better than a good day workin


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> No, but I can't imagine few of these guys with all the "rules" of when to use a TM, and when not to being much fun at a bbq....some seem a little stuffy and uptight.
> It's fishing, should be fun, I can't pole all day and if a few fish get spooked by a TM who cares...bad day fishin is better than a good day workin


They are referring to tarpon fishing. When you fuck up and spook fish it can also negatively affect other people. Some guys take fishing very seriously, some get drunk and soak bait.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

SS06 said:


> No, but I can't imagine few of these guys with all the "rules" of when to use a TM, and when not to being much fun at a bbq....some seem a little stuffy and uptight.
> It's fishing, should be fun, I can't pole all day and if a few fish get spooked by a TM who cares...bad day fishin is better than a good day workin


 There is more than one way to skin a cat. We may not always agree but we all share the same passion and chase the same fish. I’m sure we’d all get along quite well at a BBQ but not so sure about on the water during tarpon season haha


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Not a fan of rules or regulations. Just posting my opinion on what I’ve learned from my experience. Take it for what it is. Lots of good tarpon fishing to be had with a trolling motor, no doubt. But not on the Ocean side of the keys with migratory fish. Or the inside basins, or the interior bays of the Everglades. Yep, more than one way to skin cat, and plenty of wrong ways I’m sure….

practice good etiquette and just stake out/anchor if fishing solo.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Not a fan of rules or regulations. Just posting my opinion on what I’ve learned from my experience. Take it for what it is. Lots of good tarpon fishing to be had with a trolling motor, no doubt. But not on the Ocean side of the keys with migratory fish. Or the inside basins, or the interior bays of the Everglades. Yep, more than one way to skin cat, and plenty of wrong ways I’m sure….
> 
> practice good etiquette and just stake out/anchor if fishing solo.


100% agree with you here


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I only fish bamboo rods, horse hair fly lines, virgin blonde tippets, and dry flies to marlin in the Gulf Stream during hurricane season. Anything less you’re not a man!! 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> I only fish bamboo rods, horse hair fly lines, virgin blonde tippets, and dry flies to marlin in the Gulf Stream during hurricane season. Anything less you’re not a man!! 🤣😂🤣😂


You Da Man! But you did forget to say "hand tied" dry flies "on hand forged hooks." Good one!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> I only fish bamboo rods, horse hair fly lines, virgin blonde tippets, and dry flies to marlin in the Gulf Stream during hurricane season. Anything less you’re not a man!! 🤣😂🤣😂


My dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> You Da Man! But you did forget to say "hand tied" dry flies "on hand forged hooks." Good one!


Me and my buddy go at it all the time. He’s a dyed in the wool dry fly(store bought) “Purist”. I’m a “whatever the hell the fish are eating” kinda guy. I say do whatever the hell ya want, just do it being mindful of others around you. And whatever you do…. Don’t put bathtub silicon on a boat…. Ever!!! 😡


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

mro said:


> *Boca Grande*


Bahia Honda too!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> You Da Man! But you did forget to say "hand tied" dry flies "on hand forged hooks." Good one!


and you forgot must fish naked without sunblock or bug spray in the swamp, like a real man!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clamfoot said:


> and you forgot must fish naked without sunblock or bug spray in the swamp, like a real man!


I’m bringing my daisy dukes next month!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> Me and my buddy go at it all the time. He’s a dyed in the wool dry fly(store bought) “Purist”. I’m a “whatever the hell the fish are eating” kinda guy. I say do whatever the hell ya want, just do it being mindful of others around you. And whatever you do…. Don’t put bathtub silicon on a boat…. Ever!!! 😡


I've got a friend like that. Dry fly only, upstream with a downstream drift. He once told me that he wouldn't fish if it meant he would have to fish a woolie bugger to catch a fish. He's past "purist" all the way to snob. I'm a lot like you. I have used split bamboo and powerbait. Whatever it takes (legally). 

And why not use bathtub silicone on a boat? Sounds like there's a story there.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I use a trolling motor while out there.

You have to be careful not to speed up, slow down, fully stop, etc because the fish sense the changes which will spook them. Pushing the spot lock button will sometimes floor the motor to go back to the spot where you pushed it. Poling is definitely the most stealthy way.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

SEfish said:


> Thanks, for the input. Was your casting platform at the front of the bow or on top of the front hatch (if you had one).


Top of the hatch sound better ?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

JaxFishingAdventures said:


> I use a trolling motor while out there.
> 
> You have to be careful not to speed up, slow down, fully stop, etc because the fish sense the changes which will spook them. Pushing the spot lock button will sometimes floor the motor to go back to the spot where you pushed it. Poling is definitely the most stealthy way.


What does that have to do with bath tub silicon and dry flies?


----------



## TailHunter13 (Apr 6, 2021)

Using my Terrova along the mangroves in the glades is pretty efficient alone


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

SEfish said:


> Curious if anyone has input on casting a fly rod while a trolling motor is deployed. I do a lot of fly fishing on my own and am considering adding a TM to the bow of my skiff. (I currently have a casting platform at the front of the bow - not on the bow hatch).
> 
> It seems like it might impede casting/retrieving while deployed (and even while it's not deployed). Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


It is in the way more when it is NOT deployed in my experience. When deployed it is over the side...when not deployed it takes up 1/4 of the casting platform (assuming you have a bow mount setup). I use a quick release bracket and don't put the motor on the boat unless I know I'll need it.


----------



## Cougar Zeke (10 mo ago)

I troll bucktails for salmon. As soon as I get the fish loaded, I kill the motor. I haven[t lost a line yet.


----------



## Cougar Zeke (10 mo ago)

I should also add that I will usually gun the throttle real quick in attempt to set the hook. It works sometimes and others it doesn't


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

If you want a stark visual of how fish are put off simply by the pressure of a boat, go stand up paddle boarding sometime. Without a motor and with only your body weight plus a few pounds from the board moving relatively slowly, you will see more fish up close acting calm and curious that you ever will in even the most stealthy skiff.

And if you want another stark visual of why we fish from a skiff or boat anyway, try fly fishing from a stand up paddle board. I've caught snook, jacks and tarpon on fly from a SUP. I can tell you for certain that it can be done. I can also tell you I don't do it anymore for reasons that will become clear when you try.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Adding the heading sensor on my i-Pilot was so helpful for me fishing solo. I’m mainly lakes in NC but being able to move different directions without resetting the spot lock function helps so much


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mangum uses trolling motor and pole. Just depends water depth he is fishing. And I believe he is pretty successful on the poon , while on trolling motor.


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Sold my trolling motor to strictly force myself to pole. It was always in the way and I can’t stand the remotes, there’s a guy on YouTube in Texas that inspired me, to pole and fly fish from the platform. Poling for a friend and then having them pole for you is a good time as well.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Kamtam said:


> Sold my trolling motor to strictly force myself to pole. It was always in the way and I can’t stand the remotes, there’s a guy on YouTube in Texas that inspired me, to pole and fly fish from the platform. Poling for a friend and then having them pole for you is a good time as well.


Would you mind sharing the name of the fella on YouTube?


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Halen said:


> Would you mind sharing the name of the fella on YouTube?


Tidal Flow fishing, guy has a sick sabine


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Kamtam said:


> Tidal Flow fishing, guy has a sick sabine


Much appreciated, I will look up his channel.


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Halen said:


> Much appreciated, I will look up his channel.


You will enjoy it, he does some solo skiff stuff too. His Instagram is entertaining as well, guy gets after it.


----------

